# @ alle Bergwerkfahrer



## Fettkloß (27. Oktober 2003)

hat eigentlich einer von euch schon ne Bergwerksammlung ??
wenn ja welche ?
ich hab nur ein Gemini und bis jetzt den allerschönsten Mercuryrahmen - ich hätte aber gerne noch so nen Rahmen mit den fetten alurohren wie den gamuza oder so .
aber ich bin keiner der sich abhänge runterstürzt sondern fahre XC & maraton - also gemäßigtes biken .

ich hätte einen wunsch an die berkwerker - baut einen rahmen mit oberfetten rohren ( max. 2,8kg ) für XC fahrer & marathon.
also ne normale geometrie . Sowas wie ein monsterbike für die normalos - ich schwöre euch das verkauft ihr super !!!!

Das nennt Ihr dann Krom - ihr wisst schon der Gott aus den Conan Filmen - auf der suche nach dem geheimnis des stahls - ok es ist alu - aber irgendwas ist ja immer !!!!


----------



## chris84 (27. Oktober 2003)

ob dats brint? 2,8kg für Marathon und XC? und viel steifer wie der Mercury kann der ja bald nicht mehr sein. Also ich würde nur für die Optik kein so hohes Gewicht in kauf nehmen, und die Bergwerk-Rohre find ich so eigentlich genau richtig (obwohl das Unerrohr am Mercury Endurance 02 von oben recht dünn ausschaut  )

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (27. Oktober 2003)

ich würds kaufen ...

sollte so wie das Orange Sub Zero sein ... fette rohre ... vierkant rohre im hinterbau und vorne muss ne Z1 rein ... alles als hardtail 
mit nem steil abfallenden oberrohr ... 700 - 1000 euro würde ich für den rahmen zahlen


----------

